# Hi There! -- King Keifer



## KingKeifer (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello there, I am very new to this Cat forum. Hopefully in a couple of days I will understand how it works. Iv'e signed up today, to see that maybe someone out there could tell me the breed of my cat or maybe come to a closing conclusion that maybe he may be a Lynx Rag doll? I had looked up the Rag doll breed cause he seems to be long haired like them. I do not know his breed, as I adopted him as a Kitten from a Cat shelter. He was Rescused and shipped from Missouri during a time of flooding, To Canada, BC and now he's my cuddlebug. He seems to have the same traits and attitude as a ragdoll? He's super attached to me and super lovey towards me. He is my life, i love my Cat. His name is Keifer  Any feedback?


----------



## maewkaew (Jun 27, 2012)

The head shape ( in the 2nd photo where we can see the bone structure) doesn't look very like a Ragdoll. and coat is a bit short, but that may just be summer and he will get a longer one in winter. 
. 
He does somewhat resemble a Red Point Raggie. I think he's _ probably_ not a pedigreed Ragdoll but not all cats meet their breed standard... 
or possible he might be a Ragdoll mix. 
Or just a very very handsome Domestic Longhair ( aka moggy) with unusually deep blue eye color. 

In any case he is gorgeous and he sounds like a wonderful personality! Congrats on adopting him.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

No clue as to breed, but he is some kind of GORGEOUS! Wow! Talk about steal your heart beautiful! As a rule, I like to click on "Active Topics" unless I'm looking for a particular subject. Hopefully that will help you navigate. Welcome to the forum!


----------

